
What Are the Top Languages of 2015? – Dice Insights - neilellis
http://insights.dice.com/2015/08/14/what-are-the-top-languages-of-2015/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork
======
mark_l_watson
Matlab is number 10? That is a surprise. That may include Octave?

